# Dominon Glass Company Mark



## pooroldcancollector (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi there,

I read through these forums often but it's not often that I post. I currently have this jar with a "5DP" or "SDP" within a diamond mark. I assume it's Dominion Glass Company. Does anyone have any information on this mark? Any idea what that abbreviation is supposed to stand for? Any information on this mark would be greatly appreciated! I have attached a few pictures of the jar and the mark.


----------



## coreya (Feb 8, 2021)

You are correct on the maker, jar is a # 2339 in the Red Book but sadly very little info other than the basics. With the correct closure is 10-15. No idea what the letters in the maker mark stand for


----------



## Csa (Feb 9, 2021)

Attached is Lengthy pdf on dominion glass from the experts at sha.org. Seems like the letters and numbers inside the diamond are likely date codes and or plant codes. You’ll Have to see if your configuration matches what they say, seems kinda convoluted and certainly hard to read through on my phone. Good luck. Let us know what you find out. 



			https://sha.org/assets/documents/Some%20Notes%20on%20Bottle%20Mould%20Numbers%20from%20the%20Dominion%20Glass%20Company%20and%20its%20Predecessors%20-%20English.pdf


----------



## Csa (Feb 9, 2021)

Here’s a little easier one to digest. 



			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/DominionGlass.pdf


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 9, 2021)

That's a very unusual mark.  I've seen hundreds of Dominion logos over the years and never seen one with the code inside it like that.


----------

